# Utilizar Proteus como debugger en MPLAB



## Pigwedeon (Feb 28, 2011)

Hola a todos,

quería preguntaros cómo incluir Proteus (un circuito que tengo en ISIS con un PIC16F877A) como debugger en MPLAB.

En la universidad lo tenemos así, y al seleccionar Proteus como debugger, automáticamente se carga el esquemático de ISIS en MPLAB.

He encontrado esto: http://www.labcenter.com/support/vdmmplab.cfm

Pero donde abajo hay supuestamente un enlace... no hay nada. 

También muchos foros me redirijen a la página de Microchip: Aquí

Pero abajo en descargas no me sale nada del VSM MPLAB viewer... 

Utilizo W7 x64, MPLAB IDE v8.30 y Proteus 7.7.

Gracias de antemano!!

Si lo llego a saber, lo posteo antes, porque ha sido postearlo, y encontrarlo 



Ahí lo dejo por si alguien tiene el mismo problema y busca lo mismo


----------



## Pigwedeon (Feb 28, 2011)

Ahora tengo otro problema...

He instalado el driver, selecciono como herramienta de debugger: Proteus VSM, pero cuando pulso el botón verde para iniciar la simulación... me da error.

_Connecting to Proteus VSM...
Cannot connect to Proteus VSM

Please check that Proteus is running and that the VDM driver
settings (especially the IP address) are correct_

Las únicas settings del VDM que me aparecen son:

_IP Address: localhost
Port Number: 8000
Logging: Off
Timeout: 2_

Todo lo que venía por defecto...

En mi búsqueda de la solución por internet, he encontrado que hay que marcar "Use Remote Debug Monitor" dentro del menú Debug de ISIS, pero esa opción me aparece sombreada, es decir, inmarcable...

¿alguno sabe indicarme como conseguir que me funcione?


----------



## fabiscape (Abr 16, 2011)

a mi me pasa lo mismo, ¿ya solucionaste el problema?


----------

